# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  طريقة صنع عطر أصلي

## الوسادة

*

للحصول على عطر رائحته نفس رائحة العطر الأصلي 


الطريقة : 

1 ) احضري علبه العطر الزيتي و اختاري الرائحة التي تريديها 

2 ) ضعي العلبة لمدة اسبوع بالثلاجة او لمدة ثلاثة ايام بالفريزر 

3 ) ضعي العلبه في خزانة مظلمة لمدة اسبوع 

4 ) رشي العطر 

5 ) شوفي النتيجة*

----------


## rand yanal

جاري التجربة .... 
يسلموا إيديكي ..أعجبتني الفكرة   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

*شكرا عمرورك رند جربي و احكيلي لانه انا كمان لسه ما جربتها بدي اجربها 
بس بنت خالي حكتلي اياها و جبتها هون*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يعني راح اجرب واشوف شو بصير 

على كلن يسلموو يا وسادة  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

جاري التجربة ورح اشوف شو ممكن بصير مشكورة

----------

